
Yahoo sending mass SPAM - jruji
This is only spam email from one hour:<p>2nk71wju7e@yahoo.com
j5cmhjff82@yahoo.com
8uzyj41g3v@yahoo.com
31wlegqb2l@yahoo.com
19kzqg9ucm@yahoo.com
jma9qaxog3@yahoo.com
======
tracker1
It's probably not yahoo proper sending the spam. Likely their account creation
was either hacked, or a new/faster method for creating accounts is not
capable. Not to say that yahoo hasn't sold out their customers before.

I stopped using yahoo mail, when they would distribute (sell) your account
email address faster than you could change the default privacy settings (quite
a while ago).

